# International Banking



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm wanting to do online freelance business. The clients will mostly be from America, and I will be paid in US Dollars. What I want is a bank that can accept deposits of US Dollars from Square Card Reader, Paypal or other forms of payment, and for that money to be converted into Pesos, so I can spend it freely in Mexico, with little to no fees.

Does anyone know of any banks that offer this?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Part of the registration for the Square Card Reader is linking it to your bank account. Paypal also links to your bank account.

As for conversion, Bank of America's debit card can be used with a Santander ATM in Mexico to withdraw Pesos without fees from either bank, i.e., it's free.


----------



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

How widespread are Santander ATMs in the Quintana Roo/Cancun area?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Raditude said:


> How widespread are Santander ATMs in the Quintana Roo/Cancun area?


Mapa Santander


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> As for conversion, Bank of America's debit card can be used with a Santander ATM in Mexico to withdraw Pesos without fees from either bank, i.e., it's free.


You can also use a BOA card to withdraw pesos from any Scotia Bank ATM without fees being charged, and the exchange rate is good.


----------

